# What keycodes do you supply your guys with?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We are ramping up for grass cut season and of course we work for many different clients. What keycodes do you guys carry in the field?

I know Freddie has their own and BAC has theirs. Etc


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That sounds about right. You might want to edit your post and xxx out a few of the numerals. Never know who might be lurking here.....:glare:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> That sounds about right. You might want to edit your post and xxx out a few of the numerals. Never know who might be lurking here.....:glare:



It's common knowledge and openly advertised on MFS, and other websites.

We are not guarding nuclear secrets here. If a criminal wants in a property it's much quicker to kick the door in than get a key anyway.

Every plumber, electrician, realtor, insurance adjuster, and former P&P guy around here has a set of HUD keys.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

dont for get that a lot of times they are rekeyed post convey for REO to a different code check the bargain locks WS they cover 29 codes for key and 2 padlocks


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> It's common knowledge and openly advertised on MFS, and other websites.
> 
> We are not guarding nuclear secrets here. If a criminal wants in a property it's much quicker to kick the door in than get a key anyway.
> 
> Every plumber, electrician, realtor, insurance adjuster, and former P&P guy around here has a set of HUD keys.


Over the years, the professionals here have determined that posting keycodes in this forum serves no useful purpose, regardless of who already knows them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Over the years, the professionals here have determined that posting keycodes in this forum serves no useful purpose, regardless of who already knows them.


The purpose of the thread was very useful in fact it could prevent a guy from driving all the way to a property to perform work and not being able to gain access. There is nothing unprofessional about trying to be prepared.

I carry a key ring with probably 30 different codes. I am willing to bet more than half are no longer in use by anyone and I have recently encountered a number of properties with codes I had never seen before.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We try and stick to the popular codes; it keeps us from having odd numbers that we'll never ever get another order for. We have one broker in our area that will not rekey to the required code ever; they send out the local locksmith who cuts a keyset that only he knows, throws it in the lockbox with no spares and leaves. So, short answer, no new codes that I have seen used more than once in the last year.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> The purpose of the thread was very useful in fact it could prevent a guy from driving all the way to a property to perform work and not being able to gain access. There is nothing unprofessional about trying to be prepared.
> 
> I carry a key ring with probably 30 different codes. I am willing to bet more than half are no longer in use by anyone and I have recently encountered a number of properties with codes I had never seen before.


If one of my crews drove "all the way" to a property to perform work & then left because they didnt have the correct key, they're fired before they get back to the shop!
Since when did not having the correct key stop a property preservation professional from gaining access to a already rekeyed house?

However, I can see how this thread could be helpful to some, especially those who only work for 1 or 2 companies, or only do pre or post conveyence properties. 
PM keycodes to eachother if you feel the need. 

After all, look at my sig line; I'm a believer in keys! :icon_biggrin:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re*



PropPresPro said:


> If one of my crews drove "all the way" to a property to perform work & then left because they didnt have the correct key, they're fired before they get back to the shop!
> Since when did not having the correct key stop a property preservation professional from gaining access to a already rekeyed house?
> 
> However, I can see how this thread could be helpful to some, especially those who only work for 1 or 2 companies, or only do pre or post conveyence properties.
> ...


Every vehicle I own has a full set of keys in it, including my motorcycles. Nothing worse then trying to stop by a property when your out for something else and realizing you left your keys in your other jacket.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Why does it matter??? Every company out there seems to be putting a lockbox on these days. If you have a work order for the property the lockbox code should be on it if they want you in the house. In the not to distant future i believe you will see random codes on every house due to the fact that too many people that have no business in these homes have keys..........


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Every vehicle I own has a full set of keys in it, including my motorcycles. Nothing worse then trying to stop by a property when your out for something else and realizing you left your keys in your other jacket.


Yeah that is exactly my point. If a guy goes and scopes one out on his Harley he needs to have the right key.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Why does it matter??? Every company out there seems to be putting a lockbox on these days. If you have a work order for the property the lockbox code should be on it if they want you in the house. In the not to distant future i believe you will see random codes on every house due to the fact that too many people that have no business in these homes have keys..........


We rarely ever see lockboxes. I doubt I have used a lockbox more than twice ever. 

I can get in myself so I don't worry about it. Some guys that work for us are a little skittish and prefer keys. The bottom line is I want every guy to have all the access keys he can but I probably carry 10-15 keycodes that are out of use.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Yeah that is exactly my point. If a guy goes and scopes one out on his Harley he needs to have the right key.


Then again, if you're only "scoping it out" & you find you cannot access with a key, you'll be armed with that knowledge before you send an actual truck & crew out :thumbsup:


----------



## w-s (Oct 27, 2012)

have 2 rings of keys.

one with:

a*** - padlock
3***1
4***5
7***7
6***7

I find 90% of properties can be accessed with those.

Then keep another set in the glove box with the 15 or so other keys that open some properties.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I dont need no stinking keys. Have pipe wrench will travel. :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Is that your "during" photo?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Or this one?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Or this one?


this would be the after.:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Why does it matter??? Every company out there seems to be putting a lockbox on these days. If you have a work order for the property the lockbox code should be on it if they want you in the house. In the not to distant future i believe you will see random codes on every house due to the fact that too many people that have no business in these homes have keys..........



Fannie already has begun. Cant order locks from the P&P Supply houses since I might
only need 3-4 knobs of certain codes AND they are demanding quality locks...not the P&P crap.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've found that 8 out of 10 homes we do initial services on have an open window somewhere around the house. I hardly ever need to drill through old locks to gain access to the property.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> I've found that 8 out of 10 homes we do initial services on have an open window somewhere around the house. I hardly ever need to drill through old locks to gain access to the property.


 
same here !


----------

